# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Νιώθω άχρηστος

## Χάλια Μαύρα

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Angel1991

Σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ έτσι νιώθω απλά ξέρεις τι είπα? Όχι θα προσπαθήσω να το πολεμήσω αυτό που νιώθω δεν θα είμαι εγώ έτσι κατάλαβα ότι το νιώθω αυτό γιατί αφήνω τους άλλους να με πατούν κάνω πάντα ότι θέλουν οι άλλοι αλλά θα πάρω τη ζωή στα χέρια μου δεν θα πεθάνω εγώ βέβαια θέλει δουλειά αλλά θα τα καταφέρουμε

----------


## boo

ποσο χρονων εισαι?
τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι εισαι αχρηστος?

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

19 χρονών είμαι

----------


## willowfairy



----------


## Mary93

Είσαι πολύ νέος για να αισθάνεσαι άχρηστος και να θέλεις να πεθάνεις.Τι συνέβη και νιώθεις έτσι?Αισθάνεσαι καιρό έτσι ή τώρα ξεκίνησε αυτό?Κανείς δεν είναι άχρηστος και ο θάνατος δεν είναι λύση σε τίποτα

----------


## boo

τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι εισαι αχρηστος?απο που το συμπεραινεις αυτο?

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

Αισθάνομαι όλη μου την ζωή σκατά και απογοήτευση
Δεν έχω φίλους ή κάποιον να μιλήσω ή κάτι να κάνω, συνέχεια στο σπίτι είμαι και δεν αντέχω την ζωή μου...Βαριέμαι απίστευτα και έχω μισήσει τα πάντα
Ξέρω ότι ποτέ μου δεν θα έχω σχέση και δεν νιώθω ότι είμαι καλός σε τίποτα...
Απλά σιχαίνομαι που ζω

----------


## Mary93

Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς καμιά δραστηριότητα να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους και να κάνεις φίλους?Αυτό που περνάς είναι προσωρινό και φίλους θα κάνεις και σχέσεις.Αρκεί να το θέλεις.Τι δοκίμασες δηλαδή και δεν ήσουν καλός?

----------


## boo

ουτε εγω εχω φιλους εδω και χρονια..βεβαια καταλαβαινω πως σε εσενα χτυπαει πιο ασχημα λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας σου.
μια ειναι λυση..να δραστηριοποιηθεις! να βρεις ενα χομπυ, να ερθεις ετσι σε επαφη με αλλα ατομα τα οποια θα εχουν κι ενα κοινο ενδιαφερον με εσενα, το χομπυ σας.
επισης θα μπορουσες να παρακολουθησεις ενα ΙΕΚ, ειναι δωρεαν και θα αποκτησεις ενα ενδιαφερον στη ζωη σου και θα κανεις και εκει φιλους.
δοκιμασες να κανεις κατι και απετυχες και για αυτο νιωθεις απογοητευση?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Η "διαγνωση" που θα σου βαλω απο τα λιγα που μας εχεις αναφερει θα σε εκνευρισει απιστευτα αλλα ειναι απλη και διανα: βαριεσαι. 
Εχεις πολυ χρονο στα χερια σου και δεν εχεις με τι να τον γεμισεις. Αν δουλευες, διαβαζες, αν ειχες ευθυνες η ανθρωπους και δραστηριοτητες να γεμιζεις τον χρονο σου ακομα και με κατι οχι τοσο χρησιμο πρακτικα, θα ενιωθες καλυτερα. 
Σε ριχνει ψυχολογικα η παντελης ελλειψη παραγωγικοτητας και σου χαλαει τη διαθεση...σε φερνει σε καταθλιπτικα επιπεδα και λογω αυτου δεν ξεκουνιεσαι απο το κωλο σου να κανεις τιποτα και ετσι ειναι φαυλος κυκλος δηλαδη. Δεν κανω τιποτα--> σκατα διαθεση-->δε κανω τιποτα-->σκατα διαθεση και ουτω καθεξης. Πρεπει να σπασεις τον φαυλο κυκλο και να μην αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να βουλιαζει στη μαυρη τρυπα της μαυριλας. Νιωθεις αχρηστος; Γινε χρησιμος! 
Βοηθα τους δικους σου σε κατι για αρχη, προσφερσου να κανεις καμια δουλεια. Πανε σουπερμαρκετ, πεταξε τα σκουπιδια, τιναξε κανα χαλι κατι ξερω γω... Και βαλε καποιον προσωπικο στοχο, ωστε να εχεις καποια ευθυνη απεναντι στον εαυτο σου και να επιμεινεις σε αυτο. Οτι πχ θα σηκωθω ταδε ωρα και θα κανω δεκα καμψεις η θα τρεξω τοσο, τοινγκ. Η δεν ξερω τι θα ηθελες να κανεις και αν θα ηθελες να εισαι πιο φιτ. Η μπορει να θες να διαβασεις κατι, θα πεις τη ταδε μερα και ωρα θα διαβασω τοσες σελιδες/τοση ωρα. Μπορει αυτα να φαινονται ανοητα αλλα σκοπος ειναι να αρχισεις να τηρεις υποσχεσεις απεναντι στον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου.
Δεν υπαρχουν ουτε δασκαλοι/καθηγητες πια να σου πουν τι να κανεις και να το κανεις επειδη "πρεπει", ουτε οι γονεις σου θα σου λενε πλεον ιδιαιτερα τι να κανεις, ουτε κανενας φιλος θα σου λεει παμε εδω/εκει ας κανουμε το ταδε. Το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι δεν εχεις εσωτερικο κινητρο, να κανεις κατι καθαρα για εσενα. Ενα κομματι σου περιμενει ακομα να σε εξαναγκαζουν οι εξωτερικες συνθηκες να δρασεις/να κανεις πραγματα επειδη αυτο ειναι το προγραμμα, ετσι πρεπει, αυτο "πρεπει" να δουν η "περιμενουν" οι "αλλοι" απο εσενα...και το προβλημα ειναι οτι οσο μεγαλωνεις και οσο πιο ελευθερος γινεσαι αλλο τοσο δεν ξερεις τι να την κανεις αυτη την ελευθερια γιατι δεν νοιαζεσαι για εσενα και δεν θελεις την ευθυνη....κανω λαθος; Αν κανω διορθωσε με.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Α επισης το να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι καλος σε τιποτα προυποθετει να εχεις δοκιμασει τα παντα. Τα εχεις δοκιμασει; Αμφιβαλλω...βασικα εχεις δοκιμασει εστω δυο-τρια καινουρια πραγματα προτου καταληξεις σε αυτο το συμπερασμα; Παλι αμφιβαλλω. Αμα δε κανει τιποτα, ο οποιοσδηποτε δεν θα ειναι καλος σε τιποτα, χαιρω πολυ! 
Σταματα να βαριεσαι. Πως; Για αρχη απλα αναγκαζε καθε μερα τον εαυτο σου να κανει πραγματα. Με τον καιρο θα σου γινει πιο ευκολο να τα κανεις χωρις να καταβαλλεις τοση προσπαθεια και θα φυγει η βαρεμαρα.

----------


## Remedy

> Απλά νιώθω ότι δεν χρησιμεύω σε τίποτα και θέλω απλώς να πεθάνω
> Ας πεθάνω να ηρεμήσω πια
> Μακάρι να μου είχαν έκτρωση και να μην υπέφερα όλη μου την ζωή


σωπα καημενε.
εσυ και μερικα δισεκατομυρια ακομα...
κανεις μας δεν χρησιμευει σε τπτ.
ο πλανητης πασχει απο υπερπληθυσμο.
δεν το ηξερες?

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------

